# Die Schluchten des Verdon, für MTB empfehlenswert?



## specialist (7. April 2010)

Hallo,
die Planung des kinderfreien Urlaubs im August ist schon in vollen Gange. Wie immer stehe ich vor der Frage welches Fahrrad ich mitnehme. Es geht zur Verdonschlucht, natürlich wird auch gewandert...diese Planung ist problemloser und ich konnte schon einige Tracks finden.
Hat jemand Empfehlungen zu MTB Touren in der Gegend oder Tipps. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es im August um die Schluchten zu Wegsperrungen kommt wegen der Waldbrandgefahr. 
Bin dankbar für jede Unterstützung.
Grüsse specialist


----------



## trhaflhow (7. April 2010)

mit dem rennrad um die schlucht fahren ist super
aber im august?? war im april dort
wandern in der schlucht auch. aber mit dem mtb da durch. ok dafür reicht meine fahrtechnik bei weitem nicht aus ( zumindest für den ein /ausstieg.
egal wie du s machst für die tunnel ist eine kl lampe empfehlenswert
viel spass. wobei im august wohl das baden am see das angenehmste sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (7. April 2010)

Durch die Verdon-Schluch biken würde ich nicht empfehlen aus folgenden Gründen:

Auf dem oberen (begehbaren) Stück sind zu viele Wanderer unterwegs und der Weg
teilweise zu schmal, um gut aneinander vorbei zu kommen. Zudem gibt es ein paar 
Tragestellen (Leitern, Stufen).

Der untere (wesentlich interessantere) Teil ist nur etwas für gute Schwimmer, da man
die letzten Kilometer keinen Uferbereich mehr hat und diese im Fluss zurücklegen muss.
Tipp: Ein paar leere PET-Flaschen im unteren Rucksack-Fach bewirken netten Auftrieb,
so das man sich einfach treiben lassen kann. Und lange Hosen sind von Vorteil, da das
Wasser sehr kühl ist.

Viel Spass

Monster

P.S. Es gibt im unteren Teil ein paar Stellen, wo man prima Übernachten kann. Einen 
wasserdichter Ortlieb für den Schlafsack nicht vergessen


----------



## gagorob (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe eigentlich die gleiche Frage wie specialist. Nur das ich an Pfingsten da runter will. Und ausser 'nem kleinen vtt-Führer nichts finde. Hat jemand Tourenvorschläge, Tips, Links für *Freeriden* um die Gorge du Verdon? Mir ist klar, dass die Gorge selber wohl nicht geht. Ich finde irgendwie keine nützlichen Infos im Netz. Ist mein erster Beitrag. Falls ich etwas falsch gemacht habe, dann entschuldigt mich bitte und verbessert mich.
Grüße von
Gagorob


----------



## RICO (8. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich bin schon mehr als ein Dutzend mal durch die Schlucht gepaddelt. Besonders bei 40 m³ Wasserablass ist das ein Traum 
Auch zum klettern ist es da super. Biken in der Schlucht selber macht keinen Sinn. In der Umgebung geht schon was. Ich hänge mal meine 2 Standarttouren an. Von La Palud Kann man noch zu einem Observatorium fahren, Tour war vor etlichen Jahren mal in der Bike, könnte ich raus suchen. 
Aber im August ist am Verdon der Bär los und sehr heiß, kann ich eher nur von abraten. Eine Stunde weiter ist Apt, dort ist es super zum biken. Such mal nach Chemin Prive, ist allerdings im August auch zu heiß.
Für Frankreich im August würde ich eher die Gegend um Briancon oder das obere Ubaye Tal (Champ Feleze) empfehlen, da gibt es viele schöne Biketouren und das Klima ist erträglich. 

Gruß RICO


----------



## trautbrg (9. Mai 2010)

Von La Palud aus kann man sehr schöne MTB Touren nach Westen, Norden und Osten 
machen. Z.B. Richtung Stausee. Einfach auf die Karte schauen und loslegen.
Es gibt ein paar tolle Trails. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, dass MTB mitzunehmen.
Auch bei der klassischen Schluchtumrundung mit dem Rad kann man ein paar Forstwege
und Trails einbauen. Die Umrundung ist aber auch ohen Trails ein tolles Erlebnis.

Stationiert waren wir immer in La Palud auf dem Campingplatz am westlichen Ortsausgang. 

Nimm aber auch ein gutes Schloß mit ...


----------



## Monsterwade (9. Mai 2010)

RICO schrieb:


> Auch zum klettern ist es da super.



Naja, alle Routen sind Einbahn-Routen, da man nicht zum Grund abklettern
kann, sondern auf der zu kletternden Route bis ca. Wandmitte abseilen muss,
um dann diese Strecke hinauf klettern kann. Doch wehe, wer sich im
Schwierigkeitsgard vertan hat 

Trotzdem viel Spass

Monster


----------



## gagorob (11. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Tips. Ich probier's mal aus. Wie gesagt, ich fahr an Pfingsten, da müßt's mit der Hitze gehen. Andererseits wunder ich mich, dass es in einer Gegend mit so vielen Sportfreaks keine ausgewiesenen Downhill- oder Freeridestrecken geben soll. Und das in Frankreich...
Gruß,
Gagorob


----------



## pedale3 (12. Mai 2010)

...schön, dass es in Frankreich noch Gegenden ohne ausgewiesene Downhill und Freeride Strecken gibt!


----------



## RICO (12. Mai 2010)

gagorob schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips. Ich probier's mal aus. Wie gesagt, ich fahr an Pfingsten, da müßt's mit der Hitze gehen. Andererseits wunder ich mich, dass es in einer Gegend mit so vielen Sportfreaks keine ausgewiesenen Downhill- oder Freeridestrecken geben soll. Und das in Frankreich...
> Gruß,
> Gagorob



Das ist eine andere Sportart, wo ich mich weniger auskenne. Am oberen Verdon gibts sicher nichts, ist Naturpark. Am Ubaye kenn ich Pra Loop, war letztes Jahr Masters WM. Und bei Apt gibts den BikePark von den Talifer Brüdern und ein paar schöne DH Strecken wo die auch shutteln. Apt gefällt mir persönlich besser als zB. Finale.

Gruß RICO


----------

